# 2nd Annual Tugaloo River Shootout



## wack em (Feb 15, 2016)

Come join us on Lake Hartwell March 19th!


----------



## killersiverb (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds good me and my team will be attending


----------



## Stickemdeep (Mar 7, 2016)

See you there


----------



## BigDawg123 (Mar 15, 2016)

We'll be there. How many y'all thinking you will have show up ?


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2016)

Congrats on a good turnout Blake. Sorry I couldn't make it.


----------

